
8 Abandoned Radar Stations That Were Once State-Of-the-Art - stmw
https://gizmodo.com/8-abandoned-radar-stations-that-were-once-state-of-the-1323041365
======
masonic
It's odd to omit the Mt. Umunhum radar station that overlooked Silicon Valley
for decades.

~~~
stmw
Indeed, it should be although seems a lot of it is gone now . But here's a
link with some photos of Mt Umhmhum [https://www.openspace.org/mount-umunhum-
sierra-azul](https://www.openspace.org/mount-umunhum-sierra-azul)

~~~
masonic
Back in the leaded fuel / inefficient car era, a good metric for an unusually
clear day is that you could see dish rotation on Umunhum from across the
valley.

